# I'm 14 and I want to be a MMA fighter.



## The Beast (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm really *really* passionate about being a MMA fighter. I have a background in Tang Soo Doo and I am really talented at it. I wrestle with my brother regularly and I always watch UFC. I am very smart and I pick up things very quickly. I am 137 lbs. and 5' 7" and extremely athletic and muscular. I have a size 13 shoe and I'm starting to grow again, which should grow me to 6 foot something. What else do I need to do? I really really *really* mean it.


----------



## WC_lun (Jul 4, 2011)

Stop wrestling with your brother and find a legitimate gym to join, with quality coaches.  I think you're going to be in for a bit of a rude awakening when you see what MMA is, as compared to what young men usually think it is.  ood luck!


----------



## Jenna (Jul 4, 2011)

The Beast said:


> I'm really *really* passionate about being a MMA fighter. I have a background in Tang Soo Doo and I am really talented at it. I wrestle with my brother regularly and I always watch UFC. I am very smart and I pick up things very quickly. I am 137 lbs. and 5' 7" and extremely athletic and muscular. I have a size 13 shoe and I'm starting to grow again, which should grow me to 6 foot something. What else do I need to do? I really really *really* mean it.


If you can keep your youthful enthusiasm then you are already halfway there.  Do not worry as much about your strength and build at this stage and but concentrate more on your fitness and your fighting skill. As has been stated you will be best served over your next few years by joining a good training place and finding a good mentor.  A good coach will be able to match you best with fighting partners to improve your fight skill step by step in the quickest way.  You may need to try out a few places before you find one whose coach and students you are happy  to train with (and who are happy to train with you rather than seeing you as someone to patronise).  I wish you well and may you learn something new with every fight win or lose.


----------



## Steve (Jul 4, 2011)

If you REALLY want to be an MMA fighter, and you're in the United States, and you're 14, my recommendation is to dedicate yourself to wrestling.  The foundation for MMA is excellent, and honestly, if you don't have the work ethic to excel at wrestling, you don't have the work ethic to be a competitive MMA athlete.  Once you have a HS Diploma, find yourself a good MMA gym and be prepared to work your butt off.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Jul 4, 2011)

I have to agree with Steve.  If I could do my teens over again I would have wrestled along with my Kenpo.


----------



## The Beast (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey, trust me, I'm not just another kid how thinks he can fight. I know MMA a isn't anything like the video game.I'm gonna keep wrestling with my brother, becuase we're twins and he's the same size as me. Also I was wrestling with. My uncle ande he said the ONLY thing he has on me is strength. Trust me I'm not a b*tch. I know what I'm getting myself into.


----------



## Never_A_Reflection (Jul 5, 2011)

The Beast said:


> Hey, trust me, I'm not just another kid how thinks he can fight. I know MMA a isn't anything like the video game.I'm gonna keep wrestling with my brother, becuase we're twins and he's the same size as me. Also I was wrestling with. My uncle ande he said the ONLY thing he has on me is strength. Trust me I'm not a b*tch. I know what I'm getting myself into.



Calm down, there--nobody called you a "b*tch".  The reason that they are telling you to stop wrestling with your brother is because you would benefit much more from training grappling with a coach, whether it be wrestling at your school or joining a BJJ/Judo/Sambo/etc. club.  In wrestling with your brother and uncle you could potentially be strengthening bad habits that will get you dominated if you fight a competent, trained grappler.  Join your school's wrestling team if they have one (don't be disappointed if you don't like it, though--I tried it and absolutely hated it at the time, but I love grappling now) or find a martial arts school in your area that teaches a grappling art.  If you find yourself becoming decorated in a grappling art (winning High School and College competitions in wrestling, or regional/national grappling competitions) and your striking is solid (even though you train Tang Soo Do you can still compete in Muay Thai and Kyokushin competitions) then you will have a good base to start fighting from at an amateur level.  It won't be until you have a few good wins in amateur-level fights that you start getting sponsorship offers and could become a professional fighter.  You probably won't be able to fight until you are at least 16, although there are some places you can do exhibition matches earlier than that.  To be a fighter you need to have thorough medical exams and bloodwork and you have to be licensed by the state, so keep that in mind as well.  Something else to consider is that in order to build yourself up in the rankings you will have to travel--sometimes very far and on your own dime.


----------



## Steve (Jul 5, 2011)

For what it's worth, I don't really care if you wrestle with your uncle, brother or whoever.  If you enjoy that, go for it.  Just don't expect it to help you become the next bantamweight champion of the UFC.  You asked for an opinion.  The question you asked is, "What else do I need to do?"  

In my opinion, if you really want to be an MMA superstar, you need to start with a strong foundation.  And you just don't get more bang for the buck than a quality high school wrestling program.  You'll learn solid takedowns, takedown defense, and very good body awareness on the mat.  You will also get into really good shape, push yourself beyond what you thought your limits were, and develop a really strong core.  And it's CHEAP!  It's through your school, so even if there's a fee, it will be incidental.

In the off season, if money's an issue, Judo will also serve you well and is often taught as part of a non-profit... meaning it is usually pretty inexpensive.  If money's not an issue, find a good MMA school and learn some technique.  Train with other people who ALSO want to be MMA fighters.  Iron sharpens iron.  

Ultimately, I don't have any idea who you are.  You might be a 45 year old troll.   Only you know.  All I know is, you asked a simple question, and we're giving you simple answers.  What you do with it is completely up to you.


----------



## jthomas1600 (Jul 6, 2011)

It's not wrestling around with your brother and uncle that will give you the kind of foundation necessary. It's being involved in a good wrestling program. Most high school wrestlers will practice 10 hours a week (not including their own work outs) and compete every weekend during the season. The serious guys will also do something else -- maybe Greco Roman, or submission wrestling in the off season as well as possibly attend a camp or two each year. You just can't get that by wrestling in you back yard or garage.


----------



## WC_lun (Jul 6, 2011)

The Beast said:


> Hey, trust me, I'm not just another kid how thinks he can fight. I know MMA a isn't anything like the video game.I'm gonna keep wrestling with my brother, becuase we're twins and he's the same size as me. Also I was wrestling with. My uncle ande he said the ONLY thing he has on me is strength. Trust me I'm not a b*tch. I know what I'm getting myself into.



Easy there.  I'm not putting you down.  If you have the passion and drive, that is great.  However, wrestling with your brother and uncle will not get you where you want to be unless they are pro MMA athletes and coaches.  The advice to join the school wrestling team is also very good.  Many MMA fighters started there.  To be good at it usually takes a good work ethic and that will be needed to be successful at MMA.  It is also the first full force combat sport young men can get into.


----------



## Buka (Jul 6, 2011)

Beast.....stay in school, dedicate at least as much time to your studies as you do to your training. Go to college, do the same there. An educated fighter is a far better fighter. Always was, always will be. Best of luck in your quest, brother.


----------



## Thesemindz (Jul 6, 2011)

Buka said:


> Beast.....stay in school, dedicate at least as much time to your studies as you do to your training. Go to college, do the same there. An educated fighter is a far better fighter. Always was, always will be. Best of luck in your quest, brother.



This is the best advice in this entire thread.


-Rob


----------



## ChoasForce (Jul 16, 2011)

This is The Beast's older brother, and he says thank you


----------



## threethirty (Jul 24, 2011)

wrestling, do it. It can get you into college. College gets you 4 more years to not have to be an adult. spend those 4 years training at an MMA gym and competing in exhibitions. graduate college ready to hit the big time in your early 20's.


----------

